# حفاضات الأطفال



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

الى أهل الخبرة من يعرف الى معلومات عن صناعة الحفاضات أرجو ان يفيدنى و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 مايو 2013)

انا اسف مش عارف بس المصانع بتاعته ف شبين الكوم الله معك


----------



## الشيشينى (4 مايو 2013)

حامد محمد علام قال:


> انا اسف مش عارف بس المصانع بتاعته ف شبين الكوم الله معك


شكراً اخى الكريم على ردك لكن لا يوجد مصنع لها فى شبين الكوم المصنع فى مدينة السادات


----------



## atef7000 (4 مايو 2013)

أنا أسمع أن هناك مصانع فى 6 أكتوبر


----------

